# افيدونى بارك الله فيكم



## حنان الفخرانى (4 مارس 2017)

عندى استمارة مكتوب فى خانة الاكواد 
*e.q.p(eq/gy)
*
 
فما معناه


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (4 مارس 2017)

*رد*



حنان الفخرانى قال:


> عندى استمارة مكتوب فى خانة الاكواد
> *e.q.p(eq/gy)
> *
> 
> فما معناه




السلام عليكم باش مهندسه لقد بحث عن هذا الاختصار ولكن لم اجده ....
ياريت توضيح اكتر للموضوع مثلا اين وجده او عن ماذا يتحدث البحث او المشروع حتي نستطيع ربطه مع الرموز والاختصارت ان وجدت
...
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (4 مارس 2017)

اسفة اتضح انه فيه خطأ من اللى كاتب الاستمارة كان سارح 
شكرا يا اخ عصام


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (5 مارس 2017)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> اسفة اتضح انه فيه خطأ من اللى كاتب الاستمارة كان سارح
> شكرا يا اخ عصام



لا شكر على واجب ... 
الحمد لله لحقتوه وبقي خطأ مطبعي 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

